# Longterm peptide side effects and peptide stack



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello guys. I tried to get an answer on this on multiple forums but no luck.

I'm 26 years old 190cm/99kg (6.2ft, 220lb), in the gym around 10 years.
I don't have any experience with peptides and I haven't used AAS . I have a very good diet and supplementation and I can afford peptides.
Been reading all I can find about peptides and I decided to go with grhp + ghrh stack, ipamorelin and mod grf 1-29 (cjc without dac).

I would like to hear your opinion on this stack. Been thinking to go, for a start, 75mcg of each in the morning, before training and before sleep, and to up the dosage to 100mcg of each over few weeks.

Also, and this is my biggest concern, I can't find anything about long term side effects of peptides. I read something about natural GH suppression after use and some scary thing about 'promoting' cancer cells and acromegaly but are they really that risky? Especially these 2 peptides I mentioned (Ipamorelin and mod grf 1-29).

Cheers guys.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no risk for any of your concerns with peptides especially these 2, peptides release natural GH they do not suppress or stop your own production in any way. cancer cells and acromegaly is again only a concern with very high consistent levels of Gh these peptides do not give this.

the stack is fine....


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> there is no risk for any of your concerns with peptides especially these 2, peptides release natural GH they do not suppress or stop your own production in any way. cancer cells and acromegaly is again only a concern with very high consistent levels of Gh these peptides do not give this.
> 
> the stack is fine....


 What about igf1-lr3 mate ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> What about igf1-lr3 mate ?


 how do you mean?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> how do you mean?


 Does it increase the risk of cancer or something like that ? We know igf1 anormal raising is a cause of cancer but does it LR3 got the same mechanism ?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Does it increase the risk of cancer or something like that ? We know igf1 anormal raising is a cause of cancer but does it LR3 got the same mechanism ?
> 
> Thanks


 well it is a risk of cancer if natural levels of IGF-1 are raised consistently, this is not a concern when you have acute rises in the basel levels.

IGF-1LR3 do not raise basal levels of natural IGF-1 it is a synthetic form that does not use the same pathways as natural IGF-1 plus you use it in a manner that dictates an acute rise not a consistent one.

so the risk of cancer from IGF-1LR3 is pretty much a null argument but i cannot say with 100% accuracy that it could not add to the risk


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> well it is a risk of cancer if natural levels of IGF-1 are raised consistently, this is not a concern when you have acute rises in the basel levels.
> 
> IGF-1LR3 do not raise basal levels of natural IGF-1 it is a synthetic form that does not use the same pathways as natural IGF-1 plus you use it in a manner that dictates an acute rise not a consistent one.
> 
> so the risk of cancer from IGF-1LR3 is pretty much a null argument but i cannot say with 100% accuracy that it could not add to the risk


 thank you very much


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

One more thing Pscarb if you please, I forgot to mention - Few years ago I removed big pigmented birthmark from my back - I did it purely for aesthetic reasons and it is ok.
I believe I don't have reasons to worry if I run peptides because of it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dreamcard said:


> One more thing Pscarb if you please, I forgot to mention - Few years ago I removed big pigmented birthmark from my back - I did it purely for aesthetic reasons and it is ok.
> I believe I don't have reasons to worry if I run peptides because of it?


 there is no reason that i can think of for you to worry about that


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

Once again, thank you very much for your answers!


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok I got my peptides today (Ipamorelin + MOD GRF 1-29).

I thought running it 3x 50mcg per day first week, then 3x75mcg per day next week, and third week to start and stay on 3x100mcg per day (in the morning, before workout, before sleep) next 3 months. Howeever, I read on the web, for the start, it's better to run Ipamorelin only first week before bed 50-75mcg, and that I should cycle and lower my dosage in non training days and to go only 100mcg of each before bed? What is your opinion? I'm 190/100kg (6"2, 220lb), I train 6 times per week (5 days split, 1 rest day).


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I would take 100mcg of each. Three times daily. No cycling.

100mcg is wgat you'll need for a max gh pulse at your weight. I think you might be referring to boom dishing ipam pre bed but you're not doing that so don't worry about it. I wouldn't bother working disagree up unless it's something you feel strongly about for whatever reason. No real purpose to it in my eyes.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> there is no risk for any of your concerns with peptides especially these 2, peptides release natural GH they do not suppress or stop your own production in any way. cancer cells and acromegaly is again only a concern with very high consistent levels of Gh these peptides do not give this.
> 
> the stack is fine....


 Good answer here.


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

All clear now, thank you guys for your replies!


----------

